
Low R&D Spending May Be China’s Achilles’ Heel - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-12/low-r-amp-d-spending-may-be-china-s-achilles-heel
======
calais
Good to hear about the R&D-friendly stock exchange. I hope this and eventually
private equity will enable Chinese tech to do well enough that they don't need
to pursue the less laudable strategy—

> Made in China 2025 is Beijing's plan to dominate global markets in a wide
> range of high-tech products. China's strategy is to give large government
> subsidies to state-owned companies and supplement their research with
> technology stolen from American and other Western companies. This theft
> includes using the internet to invade the computers of foreign firms and
> forbidding companies to do business in China unless they share their
> technology with Chinese firms.

“Tariffs Should Target Chinese Lawlessness, Not the Trade Deficit” in _The
Wall Street Journal_ (28 December 2018).

